# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  My Dendrobates Leucomelas Dart Frog Videos

## Don

*My Dendrobates Leucomelas Dart Frogs Feeding
*





1st time making a video with my new camera so I'll need to learn to dub in some audio next.

----------


## bshmerlie

Don...I like the audio track you decided to add.  :Big Grin:  how many frogs do you have in that tank? Its truly amazing ...Im speechless.

----------


## clownonfire

Fantastic, Don!!

----------


## Don

OK, how do I edit these now that I added an audio track on youtube?  I don't see the edit button anymore and the originals are deleted

----------


## Don

> Don...I like the audio track you decided to add.  how many frogs do you have in that tank? Its truly amazing ...Im speechless.


Two only :-)

----------


## Don

*Updated Videos with Audio Tracks* - _Sorry, the ones above are removed and new are below_







Edited with Youtube Video Editor adding a rain forest soundtrack.

----------


## bshmerlie

> Two only :-)


You're gonna need two or three more...that tank is calling for it.  Luecs will be my next frogs as well.  :Smile:

----------


## Don

> You're gonna need two or three more...that tank is calling for it.  Luecs will be my next frogs as well.


I would have had three total but Black Jungle only had one left when I visited there last weekend.  :-(

----------


## John Clare

I love the videos Don.  Beautiful frogs and terrarium.  Sorry I never got to meet you when I lived in Mass.

----------


## Don

> I love the videos Don.  Beautiful frogs and terrarium.  Sorry I never got to meet you when I lived in Mass.


John, Thanks! 

Are you in Ireland Now?  Thats a long way from Mass.
    My next project might be a video on constructing a viv.  Will take some planning but could be fun.   I'll also be videoing my Whites at feeding time since they go crazy.

----------


## John Clare

Hi Don,

No, I'm from Ireland but I live in OH now.

----------


## Michael

Don,

You have some great video's there!  Nice clear images and the vivariums are just beautiful.  I learn new things everytime I see your stuff.

----------


## Don

Thanks Mike.  I can't wait to see you do a moss based Vic so I can learn to work with getting moss to grow.

----------


## Michael

Don,

Funny you should mention it.  I will be working on that tomorrow.  I have the background all done.  Put in the substrate and the ABG Mix this evening.  I took the bags of moss that I received from Josh Frogs and put distilled water in them so they would soak up the water and become a bit more manageable.  Hopefully I can work on the moss as well as some plants tomorrow.  Still need to get a light for it.  Not sure if I want to go with the same light fixture as before on the other 18x18x24 viv  since it looks nice on top and I would not have any problems displaying the entire setup in the living room.  My feeling is that fixture won't provide enough light so probabbly will go with a T5 setup.

----------


## Don

Black jungle has a 3 bulb 24 inch top for only 44.00 plus shipping. You could definitely pump out some wattage with that.  They suggested that to me over the t8 or t5 since you don't get the wattage you would want for plants. 

If it was 30 inch I would have bought that for the 20 long.  That's what I built the one I have. 

I run one 26 Watt one the Whites 18x18x24 I have and its pretty bright so o can imagine 3 bulbs in there would be crazy bright.

----------


## bshmerlie

> Hi Don,
> 
> No, I'm from Ireland but I live in OH now.


So John..do you have an Irish accent?

----------


## Brit

Great videos Don! Those little guys are so pretty! I've never really liked bees themselves, so sometimes yellow on black doesn't appeal to me...>> (I'm allergic t their venom and have been the hospital more than once for a tiny sting...) but on frogs it has a certain charm. XD

----------


## Ebony

Hi Don, Great video's . I loved the audio with it too.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Don

New video.... Hes been sleeping in the Brom and if you look closely you will see the foot of the 2nd hhiding behind the leaves on the bottom right of the video.

Enjoy

----------


## Brit

Great video Don! I love how the little guy/gal eats! I'm used to my White's just lunging frantically at anything small that moves toward their face, so watching a Dart eat is a whole different experience. 

I can't wait to get some Auratus and experience the Dart world. ^ ^ Your Luecs are great!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Don

They definitely are fun to watch Kisa, but not the exciting diving off glass and the one arm leaf grabs of a Whites.  :-)

----------


## clownonfire

What an appetite! I just love the way he came out of the brom. Très nice, Don.

----------


## Brit

> They definitely are fun to watch Kisa, but not the exciting diving off glass and the one arm leaf grabs of a Whites.  :-)


Very true, White's are intense when it comes to food, and not always precise. XD

----------

